# Game #2: @ Lakers 10/30 (Result: W, 94 - 80)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (0-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-0)*
*Projected Starting Lineup*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

[strike]**** the Lakers[/strike]

We need to bounce back from the Wizards lose. This is gonna be a hard one, no doubt. But it's possible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Good luck! :cheers:

You're going to need it...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

The defense in game 1 looked horrendous. Now multiply the opponent's offense by 2, and we can safely chalk up another "L."

... sigh


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Then divide it by 5 because their the Lakers and we might have a chance.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

sigh =/


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

sigh =/


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Oh crap. Double sigh? We're gonna get blown out.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

I want to see Ross and Marion defend Kobe some and see if they are going to be able to provide us with any of the help we've needed guarding premier wing players. A win would be nice but making Kobe work on both sides of the floor is what I want to see.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Pau Gasol is supposed to be out for this game, so that will help.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Mavs out to an early lead. Nothing impressive yet outside of Marion and Kidd looking like they haven't forgot how to play with one another. Kidd found Marion for back to back buckets in the paint. After the commercial break Jet comes in for Marion. :no:


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

16 - 14 mavs 3:33 left in the 1st


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Offensive foul Kobe. i'll take it


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Epic fail lakers haha


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Mavs wearing the new jerseys btw


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Jj!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

If Gooden could finish we'd be up by 8 with 45 seconds to play...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

And 1 Farmar... :/


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*



LionOfJudah said:


> If Gooden could finish we'd be up by 8 with 45 seconds to play...


I was thinking that too... Gooden ain't showing much


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Wtf was he doin?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Farmar vs JJ, they are taking turns loosing each other on D.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*



shoop da whoop said:


> I was thinking that too... Gooden ain't showing much



Bass would have dunked those two layup attempts is what I was thinking.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

I really liked Bass. I wish we would have kept him.

Good hustle Terry


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Barea is a really good player.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Travel by Odom


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

3 by Singleton


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Bynum dunks and we call a time out. We're leading 31 - 27


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

good shot JET


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

His foot was on the line. What bull****


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

3 by terry


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Shannon Brown just got laid out by Dirk. That was great


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Mavs... Can you make a ****ing layup? Thanks

3 by JET


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Good D on Kobe by Marion


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

We're doing a good job on Kobe.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

This is why NBA season should start a little later in the year. These guys aren't ready to play and they have too many games that do not mean much over the course of the regular season. Overall play is pretty sloppy between both teams. It's not like football season where you have only a few games before you're out of the playoffs. Less stress on perfection during the regular season in the NBA. I mean this is still like the preseason.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

dirk finally makes a shot


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Good D by Marion. Drawing the Offensive Foul


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

T on the Lakers. (not sure who yet)


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

It was on Kobe


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Dirk draws the Foul on Odom. Odoms *****ing of course


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

leading 52 - 45 at the Half.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Jason Terry should be working at ESPN after his career, he seems like he would be good at it


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Haha, Artest not cactching any breaks


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

T on Artest


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Dirk needs to make those.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Dirk hits. 13 point lead


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

lakers can not hide their frustration at all


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

JET - Marion Ally Oop


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Dirk for 3!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Damp!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Jet for 3! Stomp on their throats


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

We're doing great, but we can't let up at all.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Barea with the easy layup


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Where are your fellow posters?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

We gave the Lakers something to go off of going it to the 4th. I'm kinda worried, we'll see though.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*



HB said:


> Where are your fellow posters?


I'm just talking to myself. It's lonely. :x


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

I'm here for brief statements but not a play by play.

Mavs looked good most of the 3rd but let the Lakers steal some momentum at the end of the quarter. They still seem to be the same Mavs who can play good basketball but not completely roll a team into submission by taking care of the ball while playing consistent offense and defense.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Please don't choke guys....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Nothing good has happened since the last minute of the 3rd. Need someone to make a play asap.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Come the **** on Mavs... We need this


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Terrible TO Kidd... Terrible... Rec league bs.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

smh we have nothing going for us...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

We actually made something.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

lol wow love the overplaying of kidd


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Kidd to Marion is going to be ALL SEASON long. Dirk demands enough attention alone on offense to where the pick and roll between Marion and Kidd is going to be another legit offensive option.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Nice tip by Marion


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

****ing yes! Good job Dirk!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

there are some cute asian girls behind cuban =)


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Kobe does look very off tonight. If we can get him to play like this 3 nights in a series and get a lucky bounce or two in the night he's on his game we could consider ourselves contenders.. On wait as I type this Dirk misses a nail in the coffin three... :nonono:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

lol love how all the bench guys have a hand on their face


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Shawn Marion is doing pretty damn good


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

37-21 bench scoring in favor of the Mavs with 3:21 left.

We get Howard back that's another guy to make Kobe's life harder.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

That's the win. Good job Mavs


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Clearing the Bench BABY....

Props to Marion by the other Gundy. It's obvious he's a glue player and plays great when he's not playing out of his element.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

Buck Fasel and Luck the Fakers 

:clap:


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*



LionOfJudah said:


> Buck Fasel and Luck the Fakers
> 
> :clap:


:funny: 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LionOfJudah again.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*

What do you guys think about starting Dirk at the 5 when Josh gets back?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30*



shoop da whoop said:


> What do you guys think about starting Dirk at the 5 when Josh gets back?


Dirk, Marion, Howard, Jet, and Kidd to close out games I'm all for it. It should be our nail in the coffin or needing a spark type line up. I don't know about starting tho. I like Dampier (yeah can't believe I actually typed that...) crashing into people and establishing he's going to body people in the paint early.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30 (Result: W, 94 - 80)*

no no no, no dirk at the 5, only in spurts but never in extended minutes. with him at 5 itll be even more of a layup drill for opposing teams.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30 (Result: W, 94 - 80)*

Congrats on the win - you guys kicked our asses badly.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30 (Result: W, 94 - 80)*

That win has got to instill some confidence in the team. We were close against the Lakers a couple of times last year, but they always came back and could turn it up a notch in the fourth quarter and the Mavs could not.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Lakers 10/30 (Result: W, 94 - 80)*



VeN said:


> no no no, no dirk at the 5, only in spurts but never in extended minutes. with him at 5 itll be even more of a layup drill for opposing teams.


Yeah, I don't want to see Dirk playing center unless it's for a small amount of time and when the matchups allow it.


----------

